# One Huge Woodworking Project



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

For over 20 years I have hoped to put together the time and resources to build a small replica of a Viking ship. I haven't come up with either. 

About 18 months ago while doing some research on the subject I stumbled on this site and have been mesmerized ever since. This the 'Dragon Harald Fairhair is the largest viking ship built in modern times

.http://den.vikingkings.com/










Go to the "News From the Shipyard" tab and you can see construction from start to launch. This is woodworking on a major scale.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow Jim, that is awesome! I have always wanted to build my own boat and just sail away.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow Jim, that is awesome! I have always wanted to build my own boat and just sail away.

114' long, 27 'beam, 70 tons of oak. The craftsmanship is amazing. It's great that the old ways survive.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

That is too cool  Thanks for sharing


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

That is too cool  Thanks for sharing

My pleasure. If you haven't went to the link, it is well worth viewing (it's safe, I've been going there for 20 months, no problems). Shows most of the details of construction. The level of craftsmanship and attention to detail is amazing.

This type of ship reached North America 500 years before Columbus "discovered" it. 

The biggest departure from the "old" way is that the planks (strakes) were sawed, not rived.


----------

